# Action against IVF doctor Mohamed Taranissi was 'misconceived'



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

_"A leading IVF doctor was the victim of "misconceived" disciplinary action by the fertility watchdog that suggested it was campaigning against his right to practise, its chief executive has admitted.

The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA) went "badly wrong" during a "disastrous and dysfunctional period" when investigating Mohamed Taranissi, according to internal documents seen by The Times. "
_

Full story here :
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6987795.ece


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

It won't open Tony  

Or am i being fick


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It works for me hun.


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hmmmm, must be me....... Perhaps its cos i'm a hoblet


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Try this one... http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sitesearch.do?query=Taranissi&x=22&y=12&turnOffGoogleAds=false&hitsperpage=10&jumpToPrevious=0&mode=SIMPLE&nextOffset=0&offset=0&leftStartIndex=1&leftEndIndex=10&submitStatus=searchFormSubmitted&sectionId=677


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

If anyone was going to have probs it just had to be BI


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Wooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i got it...... Thanks Tony


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Now that's what I call a climbdown!     

HFEA - How Frickin' Embarrassed Arewe... 

xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks xx


----------



## CathyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Thought the HFEA was supposed be there to look after patients? They clearly aint doing that, so can someone tell me, what are they for Funny, as in strange, not ha ha, that Times story says their actions were 'misconceived' Just wish I'd conceived!


----------



## bennyB (Jan 16, 2007)

I hate to be a pain but can I say, "we told you so!" Well done to all the loyal ARGC ladies and gents who got involved in the defence campaign for Mr T. We knew he was a good doctor. 

The article states that Evan Harris is calling for an independent inquiry. The HFEA may be doing a bit of soul-searching but there will be no consequences for any individual OR the organisation. We need to make sure they are held to account. Personally, I would like to see them dismantled.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

bennyB said:


> I hate to be a pain but can I say, "we told you so!"


Er, yes! 

I mean I know that their "concerns" weren't entirely without foundation; he is rather shocking at trying to do everything himself and it's just not possible and I think, he really needed to get a manager in to handle the paperwork / HFEA side of stuff... and he can occasionally come across as rather defensive so I imagine he proabbly did rub a few people up the wrong way. However it should never have been about personality and they really did go OTT considering the minor concerns that were raised in their inspections. I just get the impression that one or two big and powerful people in the HFEA really didn't like him and set out to make a point.

Good for him though. I thought he was on the money when he said this:

_Mr Taranissi said the inquiry should be run independently of the HFEA. "A public body has made a very serious mistake that has cost millions of pounds, and nobody has answered any questions," he said. "What is it going to do to prevent this happening again in the future? "_

Although I do think the article name (misconceived) is hugely ironic! 

C~x


----------

